# 10 gallon tank



## barbarossa4122 (Dec 31, 2009)

Hi,

5 Cardinals
3 Neons
6 Harlequin Rasboras 

This is my wife's new 10g moderate to heavy planted and I think she has too many fish in it. We are arguing about it but, since she claims that this is her tank, I can't do anything about it Who's right?


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi barbarossa4122,

My 10 gallon has about 8 gallons of water, the rest is substate. Based on about 8 gallons there are probably a few too many fish but if you don't overfeed and keep up with the water changes it should be fine.


----------



## barbarossa4122 (Dec 31, 2009)

Seattle_Aquarist said:


> Hi barbarossa4122,
> 
> My 10 gallon has about 8 gallons of water, the rest is substate. Based on about 8 gallons there are probably a few too many fish but if you don't overfeed and keep up with the water changes it should be fine.


Hi Seattle_Aquarist,

I hope so. She does have good filtration imo (Whisper EX45 on this tank right now soon to be replaced by a new AC30) and yes, she will do 75% weekly WCs same as we do with the other 2 tanks.


----------



## bartoli (May 8, 2006)

I think it is a bit cramped, psychologically, for the fish.


----------



## barbarossa4122 (Dec 31, 2009)

bartoli said:


> I think it is a bit cramped, psychologically, for the fish.


Maybe but, they do not look cramped at all. Lol, she says that she bought so many in case some of them die.


----------



## DANIELSON (Sep 19, 2010)

LOL pure confidence. I personally like a heavy stocked tank as long as maintenace is good its no problem. And with it being on the heavy side of planted thats even better for the fish.


----------



## neilshieh (Jun 24, 2010)

I wouldnt worry about it , as long as she maintains the tank itll be good. My twin (ameteur fish keeper) keeps 20+endlers in a 10 gal and he rarely maintains the tank not mention feeding (i take pitty on his fish sometimes and feed them) but amazingly there have been no deaths so far and there are no plants! And yes i always tell him to take care of his fish but he doesnt listen


----------



## totziens (Jun 28, 2008)

Oh boy! I thought husband and wife with a common interest in fish keeping would not argue :rofl:

I personally would prefer to keep only the Harlequin Rasboras but if the tank is well maintained, it should be fine. I would not encourage anyone to overload the tank though. When a tank is healthy, it's fine but when thing goes wrong, it will easily get out of control in an overcrowded tank. In other word, I am giving you my support eace:


----------



## mudboots (Jun 24, 2009)

It depends on your tank (water, plant species, lighting). I generally am comfortable going double the old inch/gallon rule in a planted tank, and I never use filtration and rarely do a water change. My main question has always been whether the fish had enough space or not. I just let the plants grow like crazy. But if you are not heavily planted or have a set up where those plants will grow at a rate to use all the mess up you'll run into problems.


----------



## barbarossa4122 (Dec 31, 2009)

Thanks all for the advice. The tank is moderate to heavy planted (micro sword, cabomba, hornwort, foxtail, java moss and echinodorus tenellus). Right now she is running 2 18w T8 bulbs until my single 24w bulb T5HO Catalina fixture gets here sometime next week. She will hang it about 8" above the tank. Lol, very handy lady, she hanged/raised all the other light fixtures we have. She also installed the xp3, the xp2 and all the other equipment we use. I only offer "advice" since I am the one that has the time to read the posts on aquarium forums.


----------



## sampster5000 (Jul 24, 2010)

Your fish will let you know if they are cramped or stressed. Color loss, disease, or death. This hobby is all about experimenting and learning from your mistakes. I personally would not keep that many fish in a 10 gallon but that is because I dont like tons of fish in one aquarium. I feel better when my fish have tons of space for themselves. If this works for you then go for it! After all, its your tank


----------



## barbarossa4122 (Dec 31, 2009)

sampster5000 said:


> Your fish will let you know if they are cramped or stressed. Color loss, disease, or death. This hobby is all about experimenting and learning from your mistakes. I personally would not keep that many fish in a 10 gallon but that is because I dont like tons of fish in one aquarium. I feel better when my fish have tons of space for themselves. If this works for you then go for it! After all, its your tank


I hope the fish will be OK. I keep watching them and maybe I am crazy but, they do not look crowded at all. They are schooling and eating just fine. I still think she was wrong to get this many. One unrelated Q: my one year old pleco in my 55g is about 8" long now. How big is this guy going to get? Lol, when I had algae about 3 months ago he did not bother to do any "work" but, we still love him.


----------



## neilshieh (Jun 24, 2010)

Ohhh big mistake buying that pleco. Should have gotten bn plecos. These guys are monsters and live for a good chunk of time. Id say at least as big as a koi fish. So maybe 10-1.2 feet?


----------



## barbarossa4122 (Dec 31, 2009)

neilshieh said:


> Ohhh big mistake buying that pleco. Should have gotten bn plecos. These guys are monsters and live for a good chunk of time. Id say at least as big as a koi fish. So maybe 10-1.2 feet?


Wow!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sampster5000 (Jul 24, 2010)

I can tell you what type of pleco you have if you can provide a picture of it. Then I can tell you how long it will get. It's most likely a common pleco which can get almost 2 feet long, but after many years. They eventually will stop eating algae and demand pellets and quality food. Its not a big deal, though. My common pleco is 10 inches right now and hes still eating algae. He is for sure getting lazy with his job.


----------



## barbarossa4122 (Dec 31, 2009)

sampster5000 said:


> I can tell you what type of pleco you have if you can provide a picture of it. Then I can tell you how long it will get. It's most likely a common pleco which can get almost 2 feet long, but after many years. They eventually will stop eating algae and demand pellets and quality food. Its not a big deal, though. My common pleco is 10 inches right now and hes still eating algae. He is for sure getting lazy with his job.


It's a common pleco my wife told me. She knows b/c she bought him. If he gets that big I'll have to find him a home in the future.


----------



## sampster5000 (Jul 24, 2010)

I personally think they are the best algae eaters of plecos but I wish they didnt get so large!


----------



## barbarossa4122 (Dec 31, 2009)

Hi,

I am thinking of ordering this co2 system for my wife's new 10g tank. Any pros and cons advices before I spend the money will be appreciated.
http://www.greenleafaquariums.com/co...m-premium.html


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi barbarossa4122,

The link is not working!


----------



## neilshieh (Jun 24, 2010)

hehe correction on what i said, 10" to 1.5 feet maybe longer. whew! a 10 ft. pleco would make short work of a bag of algae discs.


----------



## barbarossa4122 (Dec 31, 2009)

Seattle_Aquarist said:


> Hi barbarossa4122,
> 
> The link is not working!


Hi Seattle_Aquarist

The name of the system from GLA is WATERPLANT CO2 SET - PREMIUM. Let me post the link again:
http://www.greenleafaquariums.com/complete-co2-systems/waterplant-co2-system-premium.html

Another option will be the red sea pro system
http://www.finsdepot.com/product/AAC-CO-RS51070


----------



## neilshieh (Jun 24, 2010)

i would much rather get the red sea pro system, i have a waterplant system, same as the one shown on greenleafaquariums
(got if for 20 usd from taiwan) and it's okay... you're much better off spending that 100 dollars on an actual co2 system not these small micro ones. or you could buy one of those 5 lbs cylinders and just split it between your various tanks via gang valve.


----------

